
Bill Gates Says This Type of AI Will Be Worth “10 Microsofts” - espeed
https://www.fool.com/investing/2019/08/24/bill-gates-says-this-type-of-ai-will-be-worth-10-m.aspx
======
sankalp210691
AI is where the money is to be made next. No wonder all big companies are
pushing for it. Investors want to invest in any startup that has got even the
slightest bit to do with AI.

